# I QUIT !!!



## meateater (Jul 9, 2011)

Smoking tobacco that is. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I just realized it's been 5 years since I quit cold turkey. Man does food smell so much better.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jul 9, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## alblancher (Jul 9, 2011)

You probably smell better too!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 9, 2011)

BOY DO I AGREE THERE,  after almost 38 yrs, I did the same, was up to 2 1/2 packs of menthols a day-- cold turkey and havent missed anything but the high price and yukky everything involved.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jul 9, 2011)

Quit for two years now myself.......Best thing I ever did!


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm in the process of tapering off, it ain't easy! Good job my friend!


----------



## desertlites (Jul 9, 2011)

Yup disgusting habit! Now and than in the southern states I come across restaurants that still have Non smoking sections.just what I want, smelling that smoke while eating.


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 9, 2011)

Yes it is a great filling not to smoke i  quit  like you cold Turkey 18 years ago well done my friend


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 9, 2011)

Congrats Meateater !!!

I quit 3 1/2 years ago, on my 59th Birthday!

After approximately 600,000 cigarettes!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 9, 2011)

I had to do it a little differently.  I'd smoked since age 5 to age 55 - 50 years (I'm now 60, it's been 5 years for me too).  2 packs a day (brought up in a grocery store with plenty of access to cigarettes).  I'd tried 'quitting' many times with no success.  A customer came in, in his 70's, said he could smell the smoke on me.  I conceded I'd tried quitting but couldn't.  He said, "Don't quit, you'll start right back up again.  You quit something it leaves a void and you fill it with restarting.  You have to figure out why you want to change, then make it undesirable to continue and elevate yourself to being a non-smoker instead of smoker.  Figure out why you like it, change it so you don't, then become someone better.  That's all."  and walked away with those words ringing in my ears.

I thought about it.  Why did I like to smoke?  I enjoyed the taste.  How can you quit something you enjoy?  You have to change something.

So, I like full flavor cigarettes.  I made myslef switch to Lights.  A small step.  They were weak and tasteless.  But, I started getting used to them, so I switched again to Ultra Lights.  YUK!  

Well, I still was smoking.  So I increased my intake to 3 packs a day for 30 days.  More YUK.  So, I labored more - 4 packs a day.  Double YUKKK!  I was chewing up money left and right that I couldn't afford.  Now what?  

Make a commitment.  GPS's were hot then and I had my eye on  a Magellan for $554.00 including tax and Service Plan.  I ressurrected my RS credit card and bought it with 1 year no interest.  That worked out to about $48 a month.  We couldn't afford 48¢ a month!  Unless.... I ended smoking that was costing us $84 a month!  My plan was now set; I couldn't go back to smoking because we didn't have the money and the bills had to be paid!  

I changed on Christmas day, announcing to my family I was 'upgrading myself to a non-smoker' and threw away my pack of cigarettes, all of my prized lighters, matches, everything.  Of course, no one believed me.  Also, as I'd recently found out I was diabetic, I'd asked for bags and bags of sugar free hard candies... the fruit flavored ones.

I put a handful of candies in my shirt pocket and started eating them - OMG - these were so much better than crappy, yukky ultra-light cigarettes!  

I never looked back and never had a craving for a cigarette again.  I had successfully moved myself from smoker to non-smoker and enjoyed doing it!  My family still can't believe it.  

This may not work for anyone else, but for me, it's what I had to do to mentally be successful in becoming a non-smoker and staying with it.  It's your choice and you can do it!  If I can, anyone can!  I was the most diehard smoker anyone knew; even I amazed myself that I enjoyed non-smoking!


----------



## captturbo (Jul 9, 2011)

Some people can just quit like that. For others it's not so easy. When I was a young guy I smoked Camel straights (loved them) and dipped snuff. Since I was doing both I knew I was not doing my health any good and decided to stop the dipping since I was chasing the girls around and spitting the tobacco juice isn't the coolest thing to do in front of them. I tried like hell but it was a losing battle.

Since I couldn't stop the snuff, I decided to try to quite the smokes. I just put them down and never smoked again. That was 30 years ago and I still sometimes dream that I'm smoking a nice fresh Camel. I awake in a cold sweat from the guilt feelings I guess but darn, I sure did love smoking those things. At least I was able to let go of them as long as I could have that crutch, the pinch between my cheek and gum. I'm still hooked hopelessly and likely will be for life.


----------



## meateater (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I smoked from 10-40 I'm 46 now. Wait a minute, my math is off it's been 6 years. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Well anyways I came home one day and did this and that looked down at my computer at the big old ash tray sitting there and just tossed everything in the trash can and said I had enough. That was that. Cold Turkey.never went back. I did quit once for 8 months a few years earlier.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jul 9, 2011)

They cut it out in NC and it sucks. Telling a business owner that their patrons can't smoke in THEIR restraunt when smoking is LEGAL is pretty unamerican. You have a choice as to what joints you eat in. Just my two cents.
 


desertlites said:


> Yup disgusting habit! Now and than in the southern states I come across restaurants that still have Non smoking sections.just what I want, smelling that smoke while eating.


----------



## jak757 (Jul 9, 2011)

Good job -- I know your lungs appreciate it!!


----------



## teeznuts (Jul 9, 2011)

Think of all the moeny that goes to meat instead of cigarettes since you quit. Congrats to all.


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Jul 9, 2011)

Congrats meateater, and to all who have successfully beat this addiction.


----------



## cecil (Jul 10, 2011)

One day not long after I got married I told my wife that I quit smoking. That was 44 years ago. I had a four pack a day habit of Lucky

Strike without the filter. Never missed it more than a week. Next to marring my wife it was the smartest thing I've ever done.That was when cigs were 30 cents a pack. I figured I was saving $600 a year. Your are right, it's a great feeling to be smoke free.I figure if I could stop four packs a day cold turkey anyone can. Only problem is I don't have any will power left for my other vices.


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 10, 2011)

Just celebrated 27 years without a cig. Started at 10.


----------



## nwdave (Jul 11, 2011)

Well, it's good to see I'm in very good company.  Been 31 years now.  It was tough because the wife continued smoking until about 7 years ago, then she quit.  I absolutely forbid the kids to put any pressure on her because of their righteous attitude of it being bad.  All who've been able to quit know deep down that it wasn't all the b.s. propaganda put out by anti-smoking people, nor pressure for outside sources.  The only one who can make it work, cold turkey is your own personal committment.  It took me several attempts to finally go smoke free, because I wanted it.  All you who are trying to quit, hang in there, one day you'll get to the point where you say enough of the high prices, the smell, the aggravation.  Nobody but you can make that decision.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 11, 2011)

Congrats to all of you!!


----------



## lovinspoonful (Jul 11, 2011)

I started when I was 12 and smoked a pack a day plus or minus of Marlboros until I was 45, so that means I've been smoke free for 6 years now.

I had tried to quit so many times I can't count. I always had at the ready the smoker's joke "I can quit anytime I want...I've done it thousands of times."  I tried the patch, gum, etc. I would go maybe 5 days and be ready to chew my arm off. Or my wife, who had quit when she was 21, would say "If it means you being such an #$$%@# then maybe it's not worth it." and I would start up again.

Then one day I just stopped, cold turkey. Had a few rough days but after that first week I was OK. To this day I don't know what it was that made it possible. It was not the smell or the money or anything else. Something in me just flipped like a switch. I look back on it and am very grateful.

Even 6 years on I'm aware of the damage that smoking did to my body. My sense of smell seems rather impaired (but thankfully not my sense of taste!) and while I run now about 20 miles a week and bicycle another 20, clearly my lungs are not what they should be. But better late than never.

Saddest of all, my two daughters, 21 and 18 both smoke. I count the fact that they saw me smoke when they were growing up as being partly responsible. They both quipped "Oh we'll quit when we're 25, it's OK" and I nod a bit sadly, knowing that with each passing year it becomes that much harder for that to come to pass.


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 11, 2011)

WOW you guys got some great storys!

way to go for sure
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






congrats!


----------



## rbranstner (Jul 11, 2011)

Congrats to you all. I'm glad I never started smoking but I have several family members who do and also have several family members who have quit and I have seen how hard it is for them but once they finally quit for good they are so much happier. Keep at it you can beat it.


----------



## custom99 (Jul 11, 2011)

I am now nine years since quitting cold turkey. Still have not been able to find that extra money from a pack and a half a day that I should be saving.


----------



## flareside92 (Jul 11, 2011)

I started smoking when I was 14 and am now 50. I have tried several times to quit but could never do it. 7 years ago my wife had a lung collapse and I stopped smoking cold turkey. (for 3 weeks).

Our friends and family knew we had quit smoking and agreed to smoke in the garage or outside. one day I found out my wife had been out smoking with everyone. Thinking I could use a little revers psychology I went and bought a pack and started up again.

We had both smoked for a long time but my wife seemed like she would get sick about every 2 or 3 weeks after she had her lung surgery and the Doctors all said 'you have to stop smoking'.

Now I honestly don't believe you can blame everything on smoking but on December 5th 2010 we decided we were finished.

She had been taking the chantix and I did it cold turkey.

I think about having a smoke every day but I have yet to give in.

Now I tell everyone yes I do smoke, but it's been awhile since I've had a cig.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 11, 2011)

I think I should add a story to show a smoker can't be blamed entirely on their kids smoking:

I started smoking at 13. I went to Vietnam smoking less than a pack a day, and came home smoking close to 3 packs a day.

Then we had a Son in 1972. I went on to average 2 packs a day until 3 1/2 years ago (46 years of smoking!)

When my Son was about 4 years old, he started drawing stick people. He would always draw one for me, with stick legs & stick arms, and a round head & an oval body.

He would draw a heart in the chest area, and a big black scribble next to the heart.

He'd say, "Dad, this is you!"

I would point to the heart, and say "What is that?"

He'd say, "That's your heart".

I'd point to the big black scribble in the chest, and I'd say, "What is that thing?"

He'd reply, "That's your lungs, and they're Black, from smoking!  You better quit Dad!!!"

We all know Mrs Bear had a lot to do with that!

But---My Son is now 39 years old, and has never smoked, so you could say, with the help of Mrs Bear, my smoking actually had an adverse effect on his becoming a smoker.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 11, 2011)

Good story Bear!


----------



## nwdave (Jul 11, 2011)

Flareside92 said:


> I think about having a smoke every day but I have yet to give in.
> 
> Now I tell everyone yes I do smoke, but it's been awhile since I've had a cig.


I found when I was really quitting, I'd come across situations in daily life and the urge to smoke was very strong.  After reflection, I finally realized that the particular situation was one of the times when I usually smoked a cigarette or two.  Believe it or not, one of the strongest times was when I was out tilling the garden or pulling weeds or whatever maintenance needed doing.  Another was when driving to work (about 20 miles one way).  Once I started making the association to the urge, it then became easier to work through the urge.  However, the first year is the toughest, and as I remember, the urges still would pop up 5-8 years down the road.  As time goes by, it'll get better, but the truth is it's a bitch.  We know, we've been down that road.  Hang in there.  If the urge seems overwhelming, try to figure out why.  Is it because you've stopped by to have a brew with the guys and you always smoked then, before?  Look for the why of the urge.  It sure helped me.


----------



## downhometarheel (Jul 11, 2011)

Did you hear about the preacher in Winston-Salem who preached his last sermon on the evils of tobacco?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 12, 2011)

I forgot to mention:

There were actually only two times that I smoked-----

#1   When I was alone.

#2   When I was with someone.

And Dave is right---3 1/2 years, and I still get the urge:

When driving

After a big meal

After completing a frustrating job

While mowing yards (on tractor)

Snow blowing

Etc

Etc

Bear


----------



## rbargoalie19 (Jul 12, 2011)

In 1.5 months it will be my 2 year anniversary of being smoke free.  It took me several failed attempts before this last attempt was successful.  It always seemed like I would be able to quit anywhere from 2 - 6 months cold-turkey then something would happen that would cause me to start smoking again.  The last 2 times I used Chantix, the first attempt failed after 4 months and this last time appears to have worked for good.

I started smoking when I was 13 and was smoking anywhere from 1 to 2 packs a day.  Deducting all of the times that I tired quitting before, I would say that I smoked for roughly 29 years.  Every once in awhile I still get a craving to light one up and just ignore it and the urge disappears in about 1 minute.  This may seem kind of weird, but I still enjoy the smell of being around someone that is smoking.

Now if I could just get my wife to quit.  She attempted to quit at the same time I did the last 2 times, but has not been successful.  Maybe one day she to will see the light and quit.


----------



## meateater (Jul 12, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> I forgot to mention:
> 
> There were actually only two times that I smoked-----
> 
> ...


I would get the knee jerk reaction after I quit. I would reach for a pack that wasn't there. That lasted about the first year.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jul 12, 2011)

HAHA. It aint like that here now brother. The city built on the back of tobacco is now majority anti tobacco. The irony is thicker than the smoke.

 


DownHomeTarHeel said:


> Did you hear about the preacher in Winston-Salem who preached his last sermon on the evils of tobacco?


----------

